# Insights on Hummingbirds



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those of you who love hummingbirds may find this article interesting. 

AP News : Insights on hummingbird travel, life span revealed*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

It is great what we can learn from something as simple as a metal band on the leg. These little guys are just amazing. I wish I lived in an area that had them, my garden would be full of feeders


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

What a fun little article. I think I'll put up a feeder, like a good little servant !!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


milipidi said:



It is great what we can learn from something as simple as a metal band on the leg. These little guys are just amazing. I wish I lived in an area that had them, my garden would be full of feeders 

Click to expand...

 My neighbor has a feeder and the little hummingbirds come over to have nectar from my flowers. I LOVE it.  I even saw one perched on top of the feeder one day. I'd never actually seen a hummingbird stay in one place without flying before that. :laughing:



jrook said:



What a fun little article. I think I'll put up a feeder, like a good little servant !!

Click to expand...

I'm sure the royal hummingbirds will appreciate your servitude, Judy!! *


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Here is one of my hummingbird shot when I was in LA 

Allen's Hummingbird - Selasphorus sasin by Elma_Ben, on Flickr

I love hummingbirds, wonderful birds!

(I just love all birds)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Elma --
What a BEAUTIFUL picture - thank you so much for sharing it with us. :hug: That little hummingbird looks just like the one that was visiting my flowers this summer. *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Insights*

Wonderful article, Deb. We grow a number of flowering vines including a cutting from my mothers garden just for Hummers. They love our trumpet vine to sip nectar and snuggle babies. blessings, Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Wonderful article,I have 2 feeders on my deck and I have about 6 that come in all summer long...they are beautiful little birds!! They even fight over the feeders lol..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I just love those little bird's....we get some every summer, they love our rose of sharon flowers...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Great article! I just love those little Royal flying jewels - they come to our feeders every year, and always hover outside our windows when they arrive, to let us know they are expecting some service, Pronto! I am always more than happy to be their minion...*


----------

